# lunch time at work... tesco's deli counter



## fboy123

Hi guys, i prepare myself a nice tuna/veg meal for every morning - however at 1pm for lunch i've been going to tesco and getting 5 chicken legs for £2 and also picking up 2 scotch eggs for 30p each.

I go back to work and i peel all the skin off and also peel the egg out of the batter...

Do you think eating the skinless dehli tescos chicken and 2 "boiled" eggs is healthy?

It costs me around £2.60 a day which is great for lunch..

later in the afternoon i have a shake

and then when i get home i have a quick omeltee mixed with oats as a preworkout meal

then after gym i get a nice chicken & veg dinner

then if im hungry at night its another protein shake / greek low fat yogurt

cheers guys


----------



## barsnack

depends on your goals, as long as your total macros are benefical to your goals then id say its fine


----------



## fboy123

barsnack said:


> depends on your goals, as long as your total macros are benefical to your goals then id say its fine


i'm looking to gain lean muscle and majorly drop bodyfat !


----------



## fboy123

bump


----------



## fboy123

bump


----------



## Fatstuff

i think you will need a bit more info for people to want to respond rather than just putting down what u had for lunch and then bumping it constantly. Age weight height, bf%. calories that you eat every day, training etc etc


----------



## JS95

yeah thats seems alright if the rest of your diet is fairly clean


----------



## thermique

If you go to the salad bar thing most supermarkets have, most have plain boiled eggs that you can fill a container with, might be easier than scotch eggs.

I like to by the cooked chicken pieces (come in loads of flavours, tikka/bbq/sweet chilli/plain), a pack of those, and a container of couscous ssalad for carbs. Maybe a bag of mixed nuts aswell. Good macros and pretty cheap (usually bring the nuts from home to keep ££ down).


----------



## JamesIre

I do the same thing with scotch eggs when I'm out an about and have forgotten to bring a snack. I get 2 packs of 2 at 96p each and a pint or 2 of milk. I feel a bit bad throwing away the meat and breadcrumbs... Then again who knows what's in that sh1te anyway...


----------



## flinty90

fcuk taking the skin off the chicken its the best part.... and why not just boil some eggs rather than taking them out of everything ????


----------

